# Non Resident Account



## macshimi (Jul 30, 2010)

Hi everyone

My first post and I'm looking for help. I'm from Zimbabwe but lived in South Africa for many years. I'm now in the UK.

I have discovered my pension in SA due to be paid out; however Old Mutual won't pay it to me as I never emigrated from SA, I left to travel and never returned.

I now seem to be in a catch 22 situation, I can't complete emigration as I don't have an account in SA and can't open a non account as I have never emigrated.

Can anyone help with ideas on how to get my pension over to the UK?


----------



## vegasboy (Apr 28, 2010)

If you left to travel and never returned, that means you are there illegally, right?


----------



## macshimi (Jul 30, 2010)

vegasboy said:


> If you left to travel and never returned, that means you are there illegally, right?


No! Zimbabwe was Rhodesia = British Colony = British Passport

But that wasn't wasn't the question


----------



## vegasboy (Apr 28, 2010)

macshimi said:


> No! Zimbabwe was Rhodesia = British Colony = British Passport
> 
> But that wasn't wasn't the question


Asked the question to get some clarity. From date of joining the scheme until pay out date all actions taken were legal, which simply means there must be a way, however unusual your case may be. I suggest you mandate an emigration lawyer to collect the funds on your behalf. Just an idea...


----------



## Manxtrader (May 17, 2009)

macshimi said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> My first post and I'm looking for help. I'm from Zimbabwe but lived in South Africa for many years. I'm now in the UK.
> 
> ...


Hi Macshimi
You could try CashKows (you'll have to google them) - they specialise in moving pensions, retirement annuities etc and apparantly can do so without the need for you to open a bank account!

Hope this helps.

Manxtrader


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

macshimi said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> My first post and I'm looking for help. I'm from Zimbabwe but lived in South Africa for many years. I'm now in the UK.
> 
> ...


 Not too sure whether this may be the reason why your pension can not be paid out... did you have a bank account here and did you FICA it ( not sure whether it is a verb or not...!)
We lived in the UK for a number of years, did not emigrate either, but we had to FICA our bank account in SA so that any money(s) that had were due to us could be paid into a legal bank account. Google FICA South African banks to see what is required. Hope you may find this helpful.


----------

